# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Comic - Akhdas

## Akhdas

Hello, i like making comic about fighting and stuff, here is the page

----------


## Akhdas

Chapter 15
https://imgur.com/a/fW2q45g

Chapter 16
https://imgur.com/a/DDEEN9O

Chapter 17
https://imgur.com/a/y90owcF

Here is the rest of it, You can check out the rest of it in my webtoon
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...itle_no=193596

----------


## Akhdas

Chapter 19

----------


## Akhdas

Arrive
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...&episode_no=95

----------


## Akhdas

Guess what the goal here?
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...&episode_no=96

----------


## Akhdas

Obliterated
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...&episode_no=97

----------


## Akhdas

Successful strategy
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...&episode_no=98

----------


## Akhdas

Split
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...&episode_no=99

----------


## Akhdas

Kakyoined
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=100

----------


## Akhdas

Stomped
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=101

----------


## Akhdas

help
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=102

----------


## Akhdas

Jump
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=103

----------


## Akhdas

Clash
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=104

----------


## Akhdas

I dont care anymore
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=105

----------


## Akhdas

Fear
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=106

----------


## Akhdas

Equality
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=107

----------


## Steamroller

Very nice.

----------


## Akhdas

> Very nice.


Thank you, any feedback is appreciated

What's going on?
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=108

----------


## Steamroller

> Kakyoined
> https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=100


There's not much to say. I like it. I have one remark - you should avoid covering her face with her hair like in the last panel. It is an excellent scene, but it could be better without hair hiding her face. we need to see some expression on her face at this kind of situations.

----------


## Akhdas

Thunder fury blessed blade of the windseeker
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=109

----------


## Akhdas

Nuclear
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=110

----------


## Akhdas

death
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=111

----------


## Akhdas

Blizzard
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=112

----------


## Akhdas

ice ice baby
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=113

----------


## Akhdas

Fool
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=114

----------


## Akhdas

I haven't lost yet
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=115

----------


## Akhdas

Farewell my hot headed lady
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=116

----------


## Akhdas

Hide and seeq
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=118

----------


## Akhdas

Grounded
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=119

----------


## Akhdas

What is wrong with you?
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=120

----------


## Akhdas

Very well
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=121

----------


## Akhdas

Golem
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=122

----------


## Akhdas

I summon 92 in attack mode
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=123

----------


## Akhdas

Impact
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=124

----------


## Akhdas

Goliath
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=125

----------


## Akhdas

Downloadable content
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=126

----------


## Akhdas

92++++++++
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=127

----------


## Akhdas

Grow vs Grow
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=128

----------


## Akhdas

Mine is bigger
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=129

----------


## Akhdas

Pillar throwing
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=131

----------


## Akhdas

Boulder Throwing
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=132

----------


## Akhdas

DOUBLE JET PROPELLED FIST
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=133

----------


## Akhdas

Impaled
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=134

----------


## Akhdas

Road a roller coaster
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=135

----------


## Akhdas

Spike throwing
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=136

----------


## Akhdas

Arm Throwing
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=137

----------


## Akhdas

Jet Uppercut
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=138

----------


## Akhdas

fast and furious
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=139

----------


## Akhdas

Please mamoru your kazoku
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=140

----------


## Akhdas

An instrument of death and joy
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=141

----------


## Akhdas

Ultimatum
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=142

----------


## Akhdas

> There's not much to say. I like it. I have one remark - you should avoid covering her face with her hair like in the last panel. It is an excellent scene, but it could be better without hair hiding her face. we need to see some expression on her face at this kind of situations.


Wow i didn't see this reply in here or notified for some reason. sorry if this is too late but anyway. Eh, i was kind of wanting the shot on both of them seems ambiguous and considering she already threw her monologue, her intent is already clear without me having the hassle to overdo it with her expression.

Arm Fusion
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=145

----------


## Akhdas

Doom Express
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=146

----------


## Akhdas

Grab
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=147

----------


## Akhdas

Thumbs up
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=148

----------


## Akhdas

Just Talking
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=149

----------


## Akhdas

Titan Transformation
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=150

----------


## Akhdas

what reading this shit feels like
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=151

----------


## Akhdas

見つけた
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=152

----------


## Akhdas

what
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=153

----------


## Akhdas

idk
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=154

----------


## Akhdas

Weird flex but ok
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=155

----------


## Akhdas

The SikeMaster 
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=156

----------


## Akhdas

You used to be cool man
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=158

----------


## Akhdas

Telekinetic Sniping
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=159

----------


## Akhdas

Hey! You're awesome
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=161

----------


## Akhdas

[Stabs in american]
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=162

----------


## Akhdas

k
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=163

----------


## Akhdas

ENT
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=164

----------


## Akhdas

Rampage
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=165

----------


## Akhdas

Cyclops bitchass wannabe
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=166

----------


## Akhdas

SHIZAAAAA
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=167

----------


## Akhdas

A love story
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=168

----------


## Akhdas

Dodge roll
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=169

----------


## Akhdas

Gymnastic and stuff
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=170

----------


## Akhdas

Power Crush
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=172

----------


## Akhdas

Dedicated Assassination
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=174

----------


## Akhdas

Planning
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=175

----------


## Akhdas

secret sonic
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=176

----------


## Akhdas

Hitting the dab
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=177

----------


## Akhdas

...
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=178

----------


## Akhdas

4D Chess
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=179

----------


## Akhdas

Deceased
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=180

----------


## Akhdas

Angery
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=181

----------


## Akhdas

Butt
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=182

----------


## Akhdas

Predator wannabe
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=183

----------


## Akhdas

Jump through the glass poptart joke
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=184

----------


## Akhdas

unfazed
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=186

----------


## Akhdas

Fierce
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=187

----------


## Akhdas

Rolling around at the speed of sound
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=188

----------


## Akhdas

According to keikaku
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=189

----------


## Akhdas

We did it
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=190

----------


## Akhdas

Doubt
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=191

----------


## Akhdas

Grab
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=192

----------


## Akhdas

Coercion
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=193

----------


## Akhdas

Turn around
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=194

----------


## Akhdas

floating sperm
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=195

----------


## Akhdas

Purpose
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=196

----------


## Akhdas

Disappointment
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=197

----------


## Akhdas

USA
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=199

----------


## Akhdas

Legend
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...pisode_no=201#

----------


## Akhdas

Faster than bullet
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=202

----------


## Akhdas

too lazy to draw people lol
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=203

----------


## Akhdas

Blitzing
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=204

----------


## Akhdas

Flying body parts
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=205

----------


## Akhdas

Naruto running to raid the base
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=206

----------


## Akhdas

Polite Killer
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=207

----------


## Akhdas

Rifleman
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=208

----------


## Akhdas

Blaster
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=208

----------


## Akhdas

Parasite
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=210

----------


## Akhdas

Getsuga Tenshou
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=211

----------


## Akhdas

Cutting city in half 
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=213

----------


## Akhdas

Passing by
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=214

----------


## Akhdas

Split in half
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=217

----------


## Akhdas

Crater
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=218

----------


## Akhdas

Parting Clouds
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=219

----------


## Akhdas

Terror
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=220

----------


## Akhdas

Interception
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=221

----------


## Akhdas

Insecure
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=222

----------


## Akhdas

QnA
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=223

----------


## Akhdas

Gravity, How does it work? 
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=224

----------


## Akhdas

Truck summoning technique 
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=225

----------


## Akhdas

Digging his own grave
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=227

----------


## Akhdas

Slav squatting
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=228

----------


## Akhdas

In the face of death
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=229

----------


## Akhdas

Split
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=230

----------


## Akhdas

Once you hit 88mph
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=232

----------


## Akhdas

Piece of drawing
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=233

----------


## Akhdas

Str, Int, Int
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...itle_no=193596

----------


## Akhdas

Reaction image
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=236

----------


## Akhdas

Essential key crucial important unique special point
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=237

----------


## Akhdas

Frozen
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=238

----------


## Akhdas

White tribe
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=242

----------


## Akhdas

Badly drawn war
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...pisode_no=243#

----------


## Akhdas

A woman, a man, and a kid are being executed, 2 of them cried.
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=244

----------


## Akhdas

It really doesn't matter
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=245

----------


## Akhdas

Post war
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=246

----------


## Akhdas

🙏
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=247

----------


## Akhdas

hope
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=248

----------


## Otto Gruenwald

Hey! Awesome running into you here. It's me, Otto! From Tapas!

----------


## Akhdas

Child labor
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=249

----------


## Akhdas

> Hey! Awesome running into you here. It's me, Otto! From Tapas!


Um.. i'm not that much active on tapas anymore

Escape plan
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=268

----------


## Akhdas

The First Human Race
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=270

----------


## Akhdas

Pass the info of this comic
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=271

----------


## Akhdas

Supreme Race
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=272

----------


## Akhdas

Grounded relationship
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=273

----------


## Akhdas

bored
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=274

----------


## Akhdas

Creator of this world
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=276

----------


## Akhdas

Ass Creed
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=277

----------


## Akhdas

thinking
https://www.webtoons.com/en/challeng...episode_no=278

----------

